# Da Vinci Brushes



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 5, 2008)

I did a search first and nothing turned up. 

Anyone using them?  Like 'em, love 'em.  If so, which specific brushes do you use and love?  TIA!


----------



## xXmakeupaddictX (Jul 5, 2008)

maybe you should try this site: Willkommen bei da Vinci KÃ¼nstlerpinselfabrik, DEFET GmbH
I have only one brush from them, but I absolutely love it


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 14, 2009)

this is their new US website ::: OFFICIAL WEBSTORE FOR DA VINCI COSMETIC BRUSHES :::, and I got a discount from them which is, *x40pro11*, for *40%* off your total order. I've heard of them from a senior artist and seen them being used on Makeup Artists Television - Online Professional Makeup Artist Programming, Online Makeup Demonstrations 24 Hours a Day - MUATV.com, they also make brushes for top makeup lines. I've been wanting to try them. Any more reviews, guys?


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 23, 2009)

okay I received my brushes today and xXmakeupaddictx is right, they are lovely. I'll post pictures up later.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been looking for a review on these as well.


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 25, 2009)

The quality of these brushes, IMO, are comparable to Bobbi Brown, in particular that face brush. Here are a few pictures I took of mine (sorry, but my camera is wonky). I love the shapes they have. I've also heard they make brushes for other cosmetic lines which sounds true, as I know they make a ton of Art brushes (they have a very popular line of painting brushes). The long handled brushes are  quite long (which I like) but if you're more used to makeup brushes, get the short-handled ones











Shipping takes a week, and they usually don't send a tracking number unless you ask for one. I was really pleased about the discount, and I'm definately getting more. I'll post pictures of their catalogue, where it shows actual brush length.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the pictures _Naijapretty. I have been looking for some realistic photos these. 
_


----------



## naijapretty (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's a quick review from L to R in the picture:

Face brush: Comparable in shape and size to MAC 136, but is softer than MAC brush. Hairs are Reserve Squirrel. Very soft and feels like silk, however this brush only comes in a long handle, like oil painting brush handle. But it's a very beautiful brush.

Angled liner brush: firm, yet soft. It isn't synthetic, but red russian sable hair.

Smudger brush: comparable in shape and size to MAC 219 pencil brush. This comes to a point.

Flat all over eye brush: that's not it's name, but that's it's use. It's shaped like a painting brush, but does the same job as a MAC 239. As soft as a MAC 239. 

Crease brush: Comparable to the smashbox pony tail brush in shape and feel.

Flat all over eye: this is bigger than the other flat eye brush (and their sizes are the same as painting brushes, the latter being a 10, and this is a 12). Really very soft, but picks up pigment beautifully.

Round Blending brush no.4577: it's not in the picture, but I'll put it up later, it's a round brush with short bristles, it's bristles are not as soft as the other brushes, but it is an excellent blending brush. This brush is wonderful, use light strokes and it smoothes out eyeshadow into nothing.

I washed them and there was minimal shedding from all of them. They're excellent quality. I'll post comparison pictures later.

I'd definitely recommend getting the longer pro handles, as I like the hairs of those better than the short-handled ones I've tried.


----------



## Vixxan (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for doing this review. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm going to place my order this week. If anyone has anymore photos are reviews on these brushes please post them for me. Thanks


----------



## naijapretty (Dec 17, 2009)

Vixxan, I definitely go with the longer handled brushes, I like their hairs better though their handles are longer than MAC face brushes. And their face brushes from the Reserve collection are georgeous.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naijapretty* 

 
_Vixxan, I definitely go with the longer handled brushes, I like their hairs better though their handles are longer than MAC face brushes. And their face brushes from the Reserve collection are georgeous._

 
I'm definitely going with the long handle brushes. I need to work on my makeup stills ( a lot) before I graduate to the reserve brushes, lol. I want to get: Do you have any of these?

   Professional blusher brush - Round shape      
  Professional blusher brush - Oval shape         
  Professional blusher brush - Angled shape     
  Professional Powder brush - Oval shape        
  Professional powder brush - Round shape
:::OFFICIAL WEBSTORE FOR DA VINCI MAKEUP BRUSHES :::
:::OFFICIAL WEBSTORE FOR DA VINCI MAKEUP BRUSHES :::

Thanks Naijapretty


----------



## naijapretty (Dec 19, 2009)

The face brush I have from them is the Reserve Oval shape, I'd recommmend that line over the others (I wish you could feel how soft it was). I don't have face brushes from the other lines, just eye shdow brushes and they're nice. I'll post up pics tmrw of how long the handles are.


----------

